# Schematics Search for Feg Mark 2 apk.380



## JMT (Aug 6, 2014)

My uncle passed away and I was over with my brother picking up his guns. They were his legacy to us and there are a few Im not real familiar with. One is a .380 semi-automatic FEG Mark 2 apk .380. I know that interarms bought them out and I think interarms is kaput from what little I could find. This particular pistol had a note in the box saying it needed a slide stop spring. Does anyone know of a good place to find schematics on these older discontinued weapons? I tried all of the usual suspects I.E. Amazon, e-bay and a couple of gun services like Numrich and Bobs and no luck! If anyone knows I would really appreciate it. There are a couple of these that need help and I would like to put them back into shape! Thanks JMT


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

This should have an exploded diagram to play with:

http://us.share.geocities.com/banzaibrothers2002/Guns/ACPs/FEG/FEG-Manual.pdf


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Also, Wolff has some springs available: Springs for FEG Semi-Auto Pistols

Or buymilsurp.com may have something


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

JMT said:


> My uncle passed away and I was over with my brother picking up his guns. They were his legacy to us and there are a few Im not real familiar with. One is a .380 semi-automatic FEG Mark 2 apk .380. I know that interarms bought them out and I think interarms is kaput from what little I could find. This particular pistol had a note in the box saying it needed a slide stop spring. Does anyone know of a good place to find schematics on these older discontinued weapons? I tried all of the usual suspects I.E. Amazon, e-bay and a couple of gun services like Numrich and Bobs and no luck! If anyone knows I would really appreciate it. There are a couple of these that need help and I would like to put them back into shape! Thanks JMT


I would take it to a local gun shop to see if you could hook up with a gunsmith.


----------



## JMT (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks to all of you for the help with the FEG. You are the only ones that bothered to reply and I do appreciate it.


----------

